# Question about Lexapro



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

The Dr. has just put me on Lexapro, I have not took the first pill yet and Im scared this will make me D worse. Could anyone tell me if it has helped with their D or made it worse. I sure dont need it to get any worse. I have had everyday D for 19 months, so bad I cant even leave my house and because of this I stay depressed most of the time. If I could get the D to stops then I wouldnt be so Depressed. Will this drug help with the depression and D?


----------



## DeDe (Apr 16, 2001)

Hello,I have been on the Lexapro(10mg) since October. I feel for the most part that it is helping my depression. I have been on the Lotronex since December 27 and I have been felling great. I have not had any side effects especially diarrhea with the Lexapro.I still have good days and bad days. In fact, as we speak I am in the middle of a bad spell with bad thoughts going through my head. if I could stay home under the covers I would.Please give the lexapro a try because I have definitely noticed a difference over all.Good luck!


----------



## lyburtus (Jan 7, 2003)

I've been on Lexapro about 3 months & have experienced no side effects. I feel that it has also help my depression a great deal







. Good luck.


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

Started taking lexapro 5 days ago, the only symptom was a detached feeling for several days. No D as of yet. I'm beginning to feel better with the depression though.


----------



## ToBeMyself (Mar 12, 2003)

I have been on Lexapro since December. At first it started working great and I felt wonderful again. In mid January I started getting my diarrhea back really bad. I figured it was the holidays and depression and all the stress then I realized it started as soon as my Lexapro was at full effect. Since then it has been fluctuating between good days and bad days. I started taking my Lotronex yesterday and I have my fingers crossed. I wish I read this board a long time ago to learn how many people have the same issues that I have. My only problem is that my insurance company only covers up to 1000 worth of prescriptions a year. I am starting to think that I wont be on the Lotronex very long because of this. :-(


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I have to say that I have been on Lexapro for almost 3 months now, and have had no D from it, in fact, it is just the opposite. I find it to act just like Lotronex, in that I have no cramps or D. Only for about 4 days before my period do I have D. Not only do I feel better mentally, physically I feel great too. I only take 5mgs for now. I will up the dose as needed. I hope someone here can get the same satisfaction I do out of this med.Best of luck to all of you!!! Kat


----------



## boykin4 (Feb 15, 2003)

I have been taking Lexapro for about a month now. Also started taking Levbid at the same time. Still have "D" some but not as much. I think now I am getting cramps where I usually would have been on the toilet for hours, and the cramps have moved from a 10 (the worst) to maybe a 6. I am still frustrated, I still dont trust these medications enough to do all the activites I would like to-still a little scared of being too far from the bathroom!


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi all,Maybe this Lepraxo will help me. Is this a new medication? I am on 2mgs of Klonpin and thats helping a little but not much still get IBS D and I'm about to snap I see my shrink in a few weeks. I wonder if Lepraxo is something that is good. No bad side effects from what your all saying here I will ask abou it maybe there is hope w/ all this.IBS QUEEN


----------



## Dee L. (Apr 7, 2003)

to all.. i have been taken Lexapro for almost 5 weeks now..i feel so much better and my family said that i am easier to live with now that i am on this med. My husband said that since i started the meds my mood swings one week before and right after my period this month were more normal then they have been in years.. i would tell anyone who is thinking about trying this drug that it really does work, i am living proof..


----------



## Dee L. (Apr 7, 2003)

artie082002###netscape.net


----------

